# Freeride-Ladies?!



## Bergradlerin (9. Oktober 2009)

In zwei bis drei Wochen bin ich stolze Besitzerin eines Spielmobils mit 150mm Federweg - natürlich eines von Poison, das Curare.  

Damit wird sich für mich Race-Hardtail-Pilotin nicht nur meine Routenwahl, sondern auch mein Fahrstil signifikant ändern. Da ich "alte" CC-Fahrerin bin, bin ich technisch nicht ganz unbedarft, aber in Sachen Federwegnutzung sicher absolute Novizin.  

Habt Ihr Tipps für den Anfang? No-Go´s und To-Do´s? Techniken, die ich können (oder trainieren) muss, um Spaß zu haben? Oder ist vielleicht sogar die eine oder andere Langhuberin im Süden unterwegs und kann mir ein paar Tricks zeigen und meine Versuche, auf dem neuen Enduro eine gute Figur zu machen, korrigieren?


----------



## die tina (10. Oktober 2009)

Hi Gina,

ich bin auch Anfängerin auf Freeridetrails (und noch mit weniger Federweg unterwegs). Was die Fahrtechnik angeht, kann ich keine Tips geben - bräuchte eher selber welche.

Ich finde breite Reifen ganz wichtig und fahre diese mit wenig Druck.

Ansonsten: Protektoren. Arme und Beine sowieso und nach drei Rippenprellungen habe ich mir heuer das hier zugelegt: http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=75c7bfaea2561c7d31dbc2012bc4b0d6

Ist zwar kein Frauenschnitt, aber mit einem großen Shirt drüber ist es ok und gibt viel Sicherheit.

Leider gibts hier keine wirklichen Freeridestrecken, aber ich habe vor mal zum Geißkopf zu fahren und dort evtl auch ein Fahrtechniktraining zu machen. An Sprünge habe ich mich noch gar nicht richtig dran getraut.

Grüße,
Tina, die grade klitschnass von einer kurzen Runde durch den Wald zurück gekommen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisbaerin (10. Oktober 2009)

Also ich habe auch selbst erst seit ca 2 Wochen ein Specialized Big Hit FSR 3 (07er). 
Da ich in Köln wohne und es hier auch nicht so viele Möglichkeiten gibt, oder ich sie leider nicht kenne, fahre ich auch viel in der Stadt rum.

Ist mit den fetten Reifen und dem massigen Federweg von über 200mm sicher nicht die einfachste Übung, aber was von Vorteil ist, es gibt überall Hindernisse.

Ob es nun Abhänge mit 40 Treppenstufen sind zum runterfahren oder auch weniger Stufen. Da kann man super das droppen üben bei so 5er oder 10er Treppen. Ansonsten heize ich auch oft durch die Fußgängerzone und nutz die Mülleimer, Lampen oder Passanten als Hindernisse. Eben wie Bäume im Wald.

Hört sich vielleicht ein wenig verrückt an, aber Urban Freeride macht auch irren Spaß.


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. Oktober 2009)

@Tina: Du wohnst in/bei FS? Ich bei LL. Vielleicht könnten wir mal zusammen üben?

@eisbaerin: So ähnlich denke ich mir das auch: Gelegenheiten sollte es nun wirklich überall geben! Und Treppen machen mir sogar mit dem HT Spaß!


----------



## die tina (10. Oktober 2009)

@Gina: gerne!


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich mein Spielzeug unterm Hintern habe, gebe ich Bescheid, okay?


----------



## mtbbee (10. Oktober 2009)

wenn Ihr mir einen Schalter zum Abschalten der Blockade/Angst/Gehirn schenkt, dann wäre dann gerne ich bei Eurem Freerider Treffen dabei - derzeit ist eher Uphill mein Objekt der Begierde - lange Treppenstufen trage ich runter - wäre schön, wenn's mal anderers werden könnte. Kann allerdings nur 120/130 mm bieten


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. Oktober 2009)

Also mtbbee, da kann ich helfen! I   ch gebe gelegentlich kleinere Basic-Trainings für Mädels  (und manchmal auch Männer, wenn sie sich trauen zuzugeben, dass sie was nicht können oder sich was nicht trauen  ). Aber weil ich selbst eben auch meine Grenzen habe (wer hat die nicht?), würde ich schon auch gern weiterlernen. Zum Beispiel über Baumstämme zu klettern etc. Liegt einfach zu viel Bruchholz bei uns im Wald rum...  

Lasst uns doch mal was miteinander anstellen! Jede lernt von Jeder, wetten?!


----------



## eisbaerin (10. Oktober 2009)

mtbbee schrieb:


> wenn Ihr mir einen Schalter zum Abschalten der Blockade/Angst/Gehirn schenkt, dann wäre dann gerne ich bei Eurem Freerider Treffen dabei - derzeit ist eher Uphill mein Objekt der Begierde - lange Treppenstufen trage ich runter - wäre schön, wenn's mal anderers werden könnte. Kann allerdings nur 120/130 mm bieten



Also mit den Stufen würd ich einfach langsam anfangen. Dafür is sone Stadt ja gut. Von 1ner bis viele viele Stufen is ja eigentlich überall was zu finden. Und die Blockade Angst/Gehirn kenn ich. Is eben dumm älter zu werden. Je älter desto schlimmer wirds.
Einfach ma machen. Klappt schon. Stadt gibts ja leider mehr als Wald, aber bietet eben auch Möglichkeiten.
Ich fahre die langen Treppen und droppe mittlerweile bis 7 Stufen, Und das auch mit meinem Rocky Mountain HT oder dem Dirtbike. 

Gibts eigentlich in Köln welche die Bock haben auf Urban Freeride?


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. Oktober 2009)

eisbaerin schrieb:


> Is eben dumm älter zu werden. Je älter desto schlimmer wirds.



Stimmt!  

Es kommt auf die Technik an - nicht die des älter werdens (oder vielleicht auch die), sondern die, mit der man kleine Dinge angeht. Fährt man eine Stufe sauber, kann man auch zwei, drei oder zehn. Schlampiger Fahrstil versaut einem den Spaß und schlussendlich wird´s auch gefährlich.

Ich übe mit meinen Mädels viel Blickführung, zum Beispiel beim Wenden, Kreise und Achter fahren - und plötzlich können sie Kehren fahren, ohne die Angst, die vor wenigen Minuten noch da war. Ich grinse mir dann eines...


----------



## eisbaerin (18. Oktober 2009)

War ne Woche weg und bin erst gestern wiedergekommen.

Schade, dass dieser Thread nicht bisschen besser läuft. Is ja kein Eintrag dazugekommen. Gibts so wenige Mädels die fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (19. Oktober 2009)

Was glaubst Du, wie lebendig es hier wird, wenn ich erst mein Enduro habe?  Ich werde Tag und nach von meinen Erlebnissen als Neo-Freeriderin berichten - von Trails, aus Bikeparks, aus der Notaufnahme...


----------



## starlit (20. Oktober 2009)

Zwar nur bedingt freeridertauglich (es geht halt auch bergauf), aber für alle Liebhaberinnen schöner, auch technischer Trails hat der Comer See einiges zu bieten

Wär das was fürs nächste Jahr: Comer See Trailtage  Ladies only?
Natürlich ohne kommerzielle Interessen!

Ich kenne mich aus und würde, wenn ihr Interesse habt, gern einmal ein Frauenevent organisieren und guiden.


----------



## decolocsta (20. Oktober 2009)

könnt ihr Fotos von euch uppen?


----------



## idworker (20. Oktober 2009)

ah, das kann nur annette sein,.......


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Oktober 2009)

starlit schrieb:


> Zwar nur bedingt freeridertauglich (es geht halt auch bergauf), aber für alle Liebhaberinnen schöner, auch technischer Trails hat der Comer See einiges zu bieten
> 
> Wär das was fürs nächste Jahr: Comer See Trailtage  Ladies only?
> Natürlich ohne kommerzielle Interessen!
> ...



  Wir hatten ohnehin schon vage Ideen, was man/frau so anstellen könnte nächstes Frühjahr... Finale war im Gespräch... Am Comer See kenne ich mich nur motorradtechnisch aus. Die Gegend ist ja ein Traum. Also ich wäre dabei!


----------



## mtbbee (20. Oktober 2009)

Wir müssen jetzt schon bis Ende des Jahres in der Firma die Urlaubsplanung für nächstes Jahr einklopfen .... wenn ich die Freigabe (auch von daheim bekomme) wäre ich gerne dabei. Den Comersee kenne ich nur aus Wandersfrau Sicht. Den Gardasee nur vom MTB her, also wäre der Comersee zwecks Kennenlern und Entdeckerfreude mein Favorit. Klasse Idee 

Nur mit Downhill habe ich es bis jetzt noch nicht so ...  aber kann ja auch da nur besser werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Oktober 2009)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Nur mit Downhill habe ich es bis jetzt noch nicht so ...  aber kann ja auch da nur besser werden



Ich bin bis jetzt auch nur Hardtaildownhillerin, also wohl auch in Sachen Freeriding eher was für den Idiotenhügel...    - obwohl: als Nasenbohrer gehe ich nicht unbedingt durch...


----------



## das waldhuhn (23. Oktober 2009)

Hi zusammen! 
Ihr seid ja goldig! Huhu Starlit-Annette!! Ja hallo Gina! Thema Fahrtechnk: Hm, was hab ich am Anfang geübt? Das Vorderrad heben ohne das ganze Bike seitlich zu verreißen. Mit beiden Rädern hochhüpfen, indem man sich aus den Federelementen rausdrückt. (So wie bei nem Trampolin) Mit beiden Rädern seitlich hüpfen. Jede Pfütze, jeden Rossbollen und jedes Zweigerl überspringen. Überwindung üben, z.B. an Steilstücken. Immer da fahren wo's spannend ausschaut. Mehr mit der Vorderbremse bremsen. Aber generell weniger bremsen, eher punktuell, nur dann wo es wirklich nötig ist. Hemmschwellen vor der Geschwindigkeit abbauen: also auf unkomplizierten Wegen volle lotte Laufen lassen, Lenker schön festhalten und staunen dass ja garnix passiert. 
Hast schon Protektoren? Sind Knie und Ellenbogen geschützt, sinken die Hemmschwellen ganz erstaunlich. Und wenn du bei flottem Fichtenslalom plötzlich denkst du hast nen Knall so schnell durchn Wald zu fahren, dann spätestens ist es Zeit für einen Fullface Helm. 

Dann mal viel viel Spaß!! Gell aber Vorsicht! Das macht ganz arg süchtig!

liebe Grüße
Susanne


----------



## Bergradlerin (23. Oktober 2009)

Liebe Susanne, Du hast was vergessen: Stoppies üben und dabei fotografiert werden. Wer kann höher, wer kann länger, wer kann besser - stürzen!  

Ich gebe zu, Stoppies haben vor... naja, sehr vielen Jahren    bis zum Exzess gemacht, heute bin ich zu feige dazu. Bin halt zu oft die gewesen, die höher konnte...


----------



## Warnschild (23. Oktober 2009)

So ein Frauen-Treffen fänd ich auch toll. Bisher konnt ich Lady-Lehrgänge leider nicht mitmachen, weil derartige Geschichten leider scheinbar grundsätzlich schweineteuer sein müssen. Und auf die Kombi: "Wellness und Biken" kann ich verzichten, zumindest, wenn Wellness nicht gleich Biken ist bzw. der Wellnessteil sich derart Extrem im Preis niederschlägt. 

Aber hey: Organisiert! Ich bin dabei!


----------



## das waldhuhn (23. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Liebe Susanne, Du hast was vergessen: Stoppies üben und dabei fotografiert werden. Wer kann höher, wer kann länger, wer kann besser - stürzen!




Uuuhhh! Das mach ich net so hoch, und dann lieber mit Heck rumschwenken. 

@Warnschild: ich hab da letzten Juli was mitgemacht wo das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis mal richtig gut war. War halt kein Lehrgang. Und außer Sauna kein Wellness dabei.  Gibts aber 2010 wieder, du ahnst schon, was, oder?

Ich weiß noch nicht wo ich nächstes Jahr mitfahr. Vielleicht investier ich alles in Liftkarten...


----------



## die tina (24. Oktober 2009)

@ Susanne und Gina: Respekt! Das klingt nach viel Übung. Ich sollte mal bei Euch in die Schule gehen. Und dann selber üben, üben, üben. Balance ist  nicht meine Stärke und Mut leider auch nicht.


----------



## Bergradlerin (24. Oktober 2009)

die tina schrieb:


> Ich sollte mal bei Euch in die Schule gehen. (...)  Balance ist  nicht meine Stärke und Mut leider auch nicht.



Nicht bei mir, bei Susanne!  

Balance ist gschpassig, ich war schon als Motorradfahrerin immer zu faul, die Haxen auf den Boden zu stellen.    Aber ich fahre inzwischen mit Kopf. Viel zuviel Kopf...


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. Januar 2010)

Moin Mädels,

der Thread hier scheint mal bißchen eingeschlafen zu sein und wage mal eine Frage zu stellen (mit der ich sicher im normalen Tech-Forum spärliche Antworten erwarte).
Bin gerade dabei, meiner Freundin ein Enduro-/Freeride-Fully aufzubauen. Sie fährt zur Zeit nur mit einem von meinen, die ihr aber alle zu groß sind.

Hier die Frage: Welche Sättel habt Ihr denn so und wie seid Ihr damit zufrieden??

Danke schonmal,
Ferkel.


----------



## DH-Queen (7. Januar 2010)

starlit schrieb:


> Zwar nur bedingt freeridertauglich (es geht halt auch bergauf), aber für alle Liebhaberinnen schöner, auch technischer Trails hat der Comer See einiges zu bieten
> 
> Wär das was fürs nächste Jahr: Comer See Trailtage  Ladies only?
> Natürlich ohne kommerzielle Interessen!
> ...


ähm, Hi, ich bin neu hier, das mit dem Comer See scheint ja schon ziemlich ausdiskutiert worden zu sein, aber vielleicht habt ihr ja doch noch Platz, ich wäre auf jeden Fall gerne dabei, meine bergauf Kondition ist im Augenblick noch nicht die Beste, aber ich arbeite dran, bergab bin ich ganz zufrieden (den Profilnamen sollte man trotzdem nicht allzu ernst nehmen


----------



## das waldhuhn (7. Januar 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Nicht bei mir, bei Susanne!



Och nööö, ich find mich auch net soo umwerfend, ich kann halt bissl so Kram. 

@ferkelmann, wegen Sattel: Ich mag den NT1 von Selle Italia ganz gern. Ist lang, hat ne richtig breite Nase, keine blöden Kanten wo man hängenbleiben könnte und rutscht gut. Geniales Teil ums Bike per Knie zu dirigieren wo nötig.

Grüßle!
das Waldhuhn Susanne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## starlit (7. Januar 2010)

DH-Queen schrieb:


> ähm, Hi, ich bin neu hier, das mit dem Comer See scheint ja schon ziemlich ausdiskutiert worden zu sein, aber vielleicht habt ihr ja doch noch Platz, ich wäre auf jeden Fall gerne dabei, meine bergauf Kondition ist im Augenblick noch nicht die Beste, aber ich arbeite dran, bergab bin ich ganz zufrieden (den Profilnamen sollte man trotzdem nicht allzu ernst nehmen



Das Comer See Event findet nicht statt.
Ich war mit Gina in Mailkontakt, habe dann aber keine Antworten mehr bekommen.


----------



## DH-Queen (7. Januar 2010)

echt Schade, bin schon am Gardasee gefahren, Lago Maggiore war ich auch schon, aber Comer See hat mir noch gefehlt (sozusagen) - ach ja, Finale Ligure kann ich auch nur empfehlen, die haben da ein paar richtig gute Touren http://www.finalefreeride.net/ (ohne jetzt Werbung machen zu wollen  Falls Ihr es Euch noch anders überlegt, ich wäre dabei!


----------



## Nuala (7. Januar 2010)

@ ferkelmann: Ich fahre von Specialized den Format Sattel, http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=47837&menuItemId=8499&eid=5007. Das ist allerdings kein Frauensattel. Bin vorher den Terry den Damselfly Saddle http://www.terrybicycles.com/saddles/womens/detail/21635/current/damselfly-saddle-1 gefahren, das ist ein Frauensattel, der mir aber zu breit war. Am besten Sitzknochen ausmessen (auf Wellpappe setzen, schauen wo die Abdrücke sind und dann den Abstand ausmessen) und dann nach einem passenden Sattel suchen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. Januar 2010)

Das mit der Wellpappe ist klar.. Dachte (denke) aber, daß sich Frauensättel nicht nur in der Breite für die Sitzhöcker unterscheiden.
Sie fährt ja ab und zu mit einem meiner Hobel und ihr Becken ist nicht breiter als meines. Trotzdem klagt sich immer über Poposchmerzen.
Naja, vielleicht fährt sie auch zu selten, bzw. noch nicht lange genug..


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Januar 2010)

starlit schrieb:


> Das Comer See Event findet nicht statt.
> Ich war mit Gina in Mailkontakt, habe dann aber keine Antworten mehr bekommen.



  

Ich habe keine Antwort mehr bekommen! Komisch... Warum schreibst Du mir denn nicht einfach eine PN? Als pflichtbewusste    Moderatorin schaue ich eigentlich täglich hier rein! Allerdings ging es mir eine Zeitlang gesundheitlich nicht gut. Ist halt manchmal so in meiner Situation...

Neustart?


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Januar 2010)

DH-Queen schrieb:


> echt Schade, bin schon am Gardasee gefahren, Lago Maggiore war ich auch schon, aber Comer See hat mir noch gefehlt (sozusagen) - ach ja, Finale Ligure kann ich auch nur empfehlen, die haben da ein paar richtig gute Touren http://www.finalefreeride.net/ (ohne jetzt Werbung machen zu wollen  Falls Ihr es Euch noch anders überlegt, ich wäre dabei!



Finale steht bei Claudia und mir voraussichtlich Anfang Mai an! Wir müssen nicht allein fahren...


----------



## DH-Queen (7. Januar 2010)

cool, wird das hier dann doch noch was?


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Januar 2010)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Hier die Frage: Welche Sättel habt Ihr denn so und wie seid Ihr damit zufrieden??



Am Enduro fahre ich den 612er von SQlab. Am Hardtail einen echten Raceknüppel (Damenmodell) und am Renner einen Vitesse. Fazit meinerseits nach 20 Jahren Radsport: Jedes Bike braucht einen passenden Sattel. Und jeder Hintern auch. Ausprobieren!


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Januar 2010)

DH-Queen schrieb:


> cool, wird das hier dann doch noch was?



Wer hat was anderes behauptet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (7. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte das Glück, dass mir mein Fahrradhändler angeboten hat den Sattel erstmal ´ne Woche probezufahren. Man muss sich halt auch erstmal an einen Sattel gewöhnen, fand meinen anfangs auch nicht so dolle, jetzt ist es aber OK. Beim Runterfahren steht man ja eh


----------



## DH-Queen (7. Januar 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Finale steht bei Claudia und mir voraussichtlich Anfang Mai an! Wir müssen nicht allein fahren...


 bei Finale wäre ich auch sofort dabei, ich weiß nur noch nicht so genau, wie ich nach München zu Euch komme (oder wie fahrt ihr da hin) - bei finale komme ich dann aber schon an meine Grenzen, besonders gerne mag ich die Abfahrt vom Hubschrauberlandeplatz aus


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. Januar 2010)

Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Januar 2010)

DH-Queen schrieb:


> bei Finale wäre ich auch sofort dabei, ich weiß nur noch nicht so genau, wie ich nach München zu Euch komme (oder wie fahrt ihr da hin) - bei finale komme ich dann aber schon an meine Grenzen, besonders gerne mag ich die Abfahrt vom Hubschrauberlandeplatz aus



Claudia wohnt in LÖ...


----------



## DH-Queen (7. Januar 2010)

Juhu! meine Gebete wurden erhört - sagt mir wann und ich nehme Urlaub - ähm, seid ihr sehr stark bergauf?


----------



## Nuala (7. Januar 2010)

In Finale shuttlet ihr besser als hochzustrampeln. Wir sind 3 Tage geshuttlet und 2 Tage selbst hochgefahren. Als wir hochgestrampelt sind fehlte mir dann nur schon mal die nötig die Kraft fürs Runterfahren, was sich dann in ganz, ganz vielen blauen Flecken äußerte... Finale war aber insgesamt ganz schön toll!!! Na ja, bis auf das Mittagessen, das es beim Shuttlen gab, das war ganz schön ekelig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## die tina (7. Januar 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Finale steht bei Claudia und mir voraussichtlich Anfang Mai an! Wir müssen nicht allein fahren...



Zum 24h-Rennen?


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Januar 2010)

DH-Queen schrieb:


> Juhu! meine Gebete wurden erhört - sagt mir wann und ich nehme Urlaub - ähm, seid ihr sehr stark bergauf?





Muss mit Claudia reden. So weit war die Planung noch nicht fortgeschritten.

Bergauf? Gemütlich. Ich habe nicht nur Krebs, sondern auch einen Herzfehler...


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Januar 2010)

die tina schrieb:


> Zum 24h-Rennen?



Zum vielleicht. Aber das Mitfahren tue ich mir in meinem Alter nicht mehr an!


----------



## DH-Queen (7. Januar 2010)

sorry, da geht gerade mein Enthusiasmus mit mir durch, also, ich würde mich natürlich sehr freuen, wenn ihr noch ein Plätzchen für mich hättet und dass ihr gemütlich bergauf fahrt, finde ich super - ich wäre dann auch mal für shutteln, vielleicht halbtags, dann ist man nicht total verkrampft am Tagesende


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Januar 2010)

DH-Queen schrieb:


> sorry, da geht gerade mein Enthusiasmus mit mir durch, also, ich würde mich natürlich sehr freuen, wenn ihr noch ein Plätzchen für mich hättet und dass ihr gemütlich bergauf fahrt, finde ich super - ich wäre dann auch mal für shutteln, vielleicht halbtags, dann ist man nicht total verkrampft am Tagesende



Yepp! Wir sind ja auch zwei ältliche Damen, da wird nimmer gehudelt. Mein Karren hat Platz genug, ist ein großer Geländewagen. Aber vielleicht werden wir ja auch mehr Leute und es wird ein schönes Event? Wir könnten ja mal einen Fred starten...


----------



## DH-Queen (7. Januar 2010)

vielleicht machen wir erst Como und dann Finale, falls Starlit uns noch haben will? oder auch andersrum, mir egal, Hauptsache ich kann mal wieder frische neue Wege fahren - die hier um Freiburg rum kenne ich schon alle :-(


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Januar 2010)

DH-Queen schrieb:


> Hauptsache ich kann mal wieder frische neue Wege fahren - die hier um Freiburg rum kenne ich schon alle :-(



Ich nicht. Also... Von LÖ nach FR ist´s ja nicht weit...


----------



## DH-Queen (7. Januar 2010)

dann komm mich mal besuchen, Rossi, Kyb, Rappeneck - ist alles sehr nett zu fahren und Kandel eigentlich auch, aber da muss man erstmal ein Stück mit dem Auto ran, ist sonst zu weit (wir älteren Ladies und so... ;-)


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Januar 2010)

DH-Queen schrieb:


> dann komm mich mal besuchen, Rossi, Kyb, Rappeneck - ist alles sehr nett zu fahren und Kandel eigentlich auch, aber da muss man erstmal ein Stück mit dem Auto ran, ist sonst zu weit (wir älteren Ladies und so... ;-)



Wird gemacht!    Wir waren letztes WE am Feldberg beim Skifahren - naja: Grasnarbenfahren. Ich habe mir noch nie bereits im Januar so sehr den Frühling gewünscht...


----------



## DH-Queen (7. Januar 2010)

ach was, wer braucht denn Frühling, war gestern im Schnee radeln, geht super, war kaum rutschig und bergab gingen einige Stellen sogar besser als sonst - kann ich nur empfehlen, hatte auch erst "Wintersport" in Erwägung gezogen, aber das hat gestern wahrscheinlich jeder gemacht und auf Schlangen am Lift hatte ich keine Lust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Januar 2010)

DH-Queen schrieb:


> ach was, wer braucht denn Frühling, war gestern im Schnee radeln, geht super, war kaum rutschig und bergab gingen einige Stellen sogar besser als sonst - kann ich nur empfehlen, hatte auch erst "Wintersport" in Erwägung gezogen, aber das hat gestern wahrscheinlich jeder gemacht und auf Schlangen am Lift hatte ich keine Lust



Guck mal in meine Fotos oder in mein Blog. Auch ich liebe Snowbiken!


----------



## starlit (8. Januar 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Antwort mehr bekommen! Komisch... Warum schreibst Du mir denn nicht einfach eine PN? Als pflichtbewusste    Moderatorin schaue ich eigentlich täglich hier rein! Allerdings ging es mir eine Zeitlang gesundheitlich nicht gut. Ist halt manchmal so in meiner Situation...
> 
> Neustart?



Blöd, und auch schade: mein 2010 ist jetzt schon verplant.

Was mich aber schon interessieren würde: ist der "Bike Guide Comer See" nicht bei dir angekommen?


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. Januar 2010)

starlit schrieb:


> Was mich aber schon interessieren würde: ist der "Bike Guide Comer See" nicht bei dir angekommen?



Doch! Und ich hatte mich sofort auf die Trails geträumt in einer Gegend, die ich bis jetzt nur vom Motorrad aus kenne! Und Dir das auch gemailt und Dir auch geschrieben, wann ich in Konstanz bei Nycomed bin... Eine Weile hatte Google Probleme mit den Mailkonten, ich war auch betroffen. Wer weiß, wer deswegen noch alles sauer auf mich ist?


----------



## starlit (8. Januar 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Doch! Und ich hatte mich sofort auf die Trails geträumt in einer Gegend, die ich bis jetzt nur vom Motorrad aus kenne! Und Dir das auch gemailt und Dir auch geschrieben, wann ich in Konstanz bei Nycomed bin... Eine Weile hatte Google Probleme mit den Mailkonten, ich war auch betroffen. Wer weiß, wer deswegen noch alles sauer auf mich ist?



Nix angekommen, verdammte Technik!

Neustart


----------



## Deleted168745 (30. März 2010)

na ihr Freeride-Ladies? wo seit ihr denn? Biken?...und? was habt ihr für Freeride-Bikes?Was wiegen die?Welche Parts? Ausrüstung? Welche Dämpfer, wie eingestellt? Welche Reifen fahrt ihr? Und wo fahrt ihr? Und was macht ihr am liebsten? Flowig runterdüsen? Vertriding? Droppen? oder sogar wilde Slopestyle Wirblereien?Fahrts allein, als Damen-Rotte oder als kleiner Bub getarnt unter die grossen Buben gemischt?...und ... und ... und...und...und...und...wieso, weshalb, warum - wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm....-


----------



## Bergradlerin (30. März 2010)

Poison Curare, 150 Federweg, Revelation-Gabel, SLX 2-fach. 
Ich liebe laaange Singletails...


----------



## KrissiRu (30. März 2010)

Norco Six 2 zum Freeriden - damit komme ich dann auch noch ganz gut den Berg rauf und seit Freitag ein Giant Glory nur für runter 
Bei mir ist's unterschiedlich: Am WE meistens gemischte Gruppen unter der Woche aber auch mal nur mit Mädels unterwegs...


----------



## Female (30. März 2010)

KrissiRu schrieb:


> Norco Six 2 zum Freeriden - damit komme ich dann auch noch ganz gut den Berg rauf und seit Freitag ein Giant Glory nur für runter
> Bei mir ist's unterschiedlich: Am WE meistens gemischte Gruppen unter der Woche aber auch mal nur mit Mädels unterwegs...



Das Six bin ich auch mal gefahren. Spassmobil.


----------



## Votec Tox (30. März 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> na ihr Freeride-Ladies? wo seit ihr denn? Biken?...und? was habt ihr für Freeride-Bikes?Was wiegen die?   und ... und ... und...und...und...und...wieso, weshalb, warum - wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm....-



Hi Kilkenny!
Freeride wäre bei mir wohl eher übertrieben, hoppel z.B. die Freeridestrecke in Flims eher runter wie der "Osterhas" 
Mein Radl:






Das normale Supershuttle von Bionicon mit Serienfahrwerk, das reicht mir, es wiegt ohnehin mit der versenkbaren Sattelstütze und den Sudpin II Pedalen genau 15 kg. Fahre den Dämpfer eher etwas zu weich, die Gabel unterschiedlich, bei reinen Bergabaktionen etwas härter abgestimmt als sonst, damit sie nicht so wegtaucht.
Reifen sind momentan Maxxis Minion (vorn) und Maxxis Adv. (Hinten). Davor Schwalbe Fat Albert.
Fahre meist mit Jungs, da ich kaum Mädels kenne, welche spontan so was machen.

Fahre damit viel ganz normale Alltagswege, wenn in der Freizeit, dann hier in der Nähe Singletrails oder auch was in den CH-Alpen, dann gern mal so gemäßigte Freeridestrecken wie die in Flims, wo ich eben noch runterhoppeln kann und nicht dauernd tragen muß .
Davor fuhr ich die gleichen Strecken mit meinem "heißgeliebten" Votec Tox viele Tausend Kilometer, das mit seiner wunderschönen Doppelbrückengabel aber mehr vorn versprach als es dann hinten hielt  also noch mehr runter gehoppelt!

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KrissiRu (30. März 2010)

@Female: Ja, das Norco Six macht wirklich Spaß. Ist total agil und wendig 
Hab demnächst vor das noch ein bischen aufzumotzen mit leichteren Laufrädern und so. Die jetzigen haben bei mir schon arg gelitten und da brauch ich eh neue


----------



## Deleted168745 (31. März 2010)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Hi Kilkenny!
> Freeride wäre bei mir wohl eher übertrieben, hoppel z.B. die Freeridestrecke in Flims eher runter wie der "Osterhas"
> ....
> quote]
> ...


----------



## Female (31. März 2010)

KrissiRu schrieb:


> @Female: Ja, das Norco Six macht wirklich Spaß. Ist total agil und wendig
> Hab demnächst vor das noch ein bischen aufzumotzen mit leichteren Laufrädern und so. Die jetzigen haben bei mir schon arg gelitten und da brauch ich eh neue



Hach, das waren noch Zeiten:




War mir dann leider doch etwas zu wendig (Rahmengrösse S).


----------



## KrissiRu (31. März 2010)

Hab auch nen S-Rahmen. Bin aber auch "nur" 1,64m. Wie groß bist Du denn?


----------



## Female (31. März 2010)

KrissiRu schrieb:


> Hab auch nen S-Rahmen. Bin aber auch "nur" 1,64m. Wie groß bist Du denn?



Etwa 1.74. Da ich eben auch viele Touren fahre, wars dann doch etwas zu klein resp. zu unkomfortabel bergauf.


----------



## KrissiRu (31. März 2010)

Oh, kann ich verstehen, mit 1,74 ist S dann doch zu klein. Für mich ist es super so. 
Will jetzt nur noch ein bischen Gewicht am Rad sparen, aber da ich grade das Glory bezahlt habe, muß ich erstmal noch damit leben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Queen (31. März 2010)

Hi Mädels, ich bin 1,57 m, meint ihr, ich käme auch noch mit nem S Rahmen vom Norco Six klar? Suche nämlich schon länger nach nem Freerider - mein Stumpy hat z. B. in Bikeparks oder auf etwas ruppigen Wegen doch einige Schwachstellen...
tschüß
Michi


----------



## Female (31. März 2010)

DH-Queen schrieb:


> Hi Mädels, ich bin 1,57 m, meint ihr, ich käme auch noch mit nem S Rahmen vom Norco Six klar? Suche nämlich schon länger nach nem Freerider - mein Stumpy hat z. B. in Bikeparks oder auf etwas ruppigen Wegen doch einige Schwachstellen...
> tschüß
> Michi



Würde meinen: ja. Aber eine Testfahrt ist in meinen Augen unbedingt zu empfehlen.


----------



## KrissiRu (31. März 2010)

@DH-Quenn: Denke auch, daß das passen sollte... Würd Dir ja gerne ne Probefahrt auf meinem Norco Six anbieten, aber Freiburg ist leider nen bischen weit weg...


----------



## sannihh (1. April 2010)

Sagt mal fährt jemand von Euch beim IXS Cup Winterberg mit?


----------



## Deleted168745 (1. April 2010)

sannihh schrieb:


> Sagt mal fährt jemand von Euch beim IXS Cup Winterberg mit?


..in Winterberg würd ich schon drei Kreuze machen überhaupt mal "gescheit" runterzukommen...


----------



## KrissiRu (1. April 2010)

Ich werde als Testlauf erstmal an den bayerischen Meisterschaften am 15. bis 16. Mai in Osternohe teilnehmen und dann mal schauen, wie das mit mir und Rennen überhaupt so klappt...


----------



## DH-Queen (4. April 2010)

KrissiRu schrieb:


> @DH-Quenn: Denke auch, daß das passen sollte... Würd Dir ja gerne ne Probefahrt auf meinem Norco Six anbieten, aber Freiburg ist leider nen bischen weit weg...



Hi KrissiRu - falls das Angebot noch steht, läßt sich das schon arrangieren, bin ursprünglich eh aus Düsseldorf und besuche da ab und an meine Eltern, würde mich bei Dir melden, wenn´s denn wieder soweit ist. Interessiert mich echt, ob das Norco passen könnte, mit 130 mm im Bikepark sieht´s schon irgendwie doof aus und mehr Spaß bekommt man mit mehr Federweg auf jeden Fall.
tschüß und schöne Ostern
Michi


----------



## das waldhuhn (6. April 2010)

Hola Kilkenny du Hufschmied. Du stellst ja Fragen. Ich hab ein GT Sanction mit schönen 160mm Federweg (Marzocchi 55 und Fox DHX Air) weil ich gern unabhängig von Hinauffahrhilfen bin. Je nach Gelände stell ich die Federelemente ein, kann also garnix pauschales sagen, das variiert. Und Rennen fahren (bergab) hab ich mir abgeschminkt, was will ich mit dem Stress?! Ich bin mehr die Freiheit und Abenteuer-Type. Ich muss nicht am schnellsten sein. Hauptsach ich hab Spaß. Nein ich kann keine Tricks. Ich möchte ungern sagen das liegt am Alter, hat aber sicher damit zu tun dass ich erst spät angefangen hab mit Biken.
So, und wo stehn jetzt deine Fichten?

Grüßle!
das waldhuhn


----------



## Deleted168745 (7. April 2010)

das waldhuhn schrieb:


> Hola Kilkenny du Hufschmied. Du stellst ja Fragen. Ich hab ein GT Sanction mit schönen 160mm Federweg (Marzocchi 55 und Fox DHX Air) weil ich gern unabhängig von Hinauffahrhilfen bin. Je nach Gelände stell ich die Federelemente ein, kann also garnix pauschales sagen, das variiert. Und Rennen fahren (bergab) hab ich mir abgeschminkt, was will ich mit dem Stress?! Ich bin mehr die Freiheit und Abenteuer-Type. Ich muss nicht am schnellsten sein. Hauptsach ich hab Spaß. Nein ich kann keine Tricks. Ich möchte ungern sagen das liegt am Alter, hat aber sicher damit zu tun dass ich erst spät angefangen hab mit Biken.
> So, und wo stehn jetzt deine Fichten?
> 
> Grüßle!
> das waldhuhn



Salut 

ja mei was stell ich für Fragen..mir war doch glatt mal "langweilig"..und der Fred war so.......tot

so wie bei dir oder ähnlich schauts bei mir a ausaber die Bergauffahrhilfen nutz ich schon gerne
nächste Woche werde ich diese in Bozen u. Umgebung nutzen 

Die Fichten stehn im Fichten..ähh Fichtelgebirge...


----------



## das waldhuhn (7. April 2010)

Aha, ein Fichtlrider bist du. Vom Fichtlgebirge hab ich schon ne feine Karte daheim, aber wann ich da mal hinkomm, das kommt auf. Der Ochsenkopf tät mich schon auch drucken. 
Jaja der Thread ist etwas still, braucht man sich aber nicht wundern: laut ner Studie sind bloß 2% Frauen unter denen, die sich Freerider nennen. 
Ob das wohl echt stimmt dass das so wenige sind? Und an was liegts nur?
(Werf ich mal so in' Raum und schleich mich wieder!  )

schönen Nachmittag! Hey und viel Spaß um Bozen herum. 

's waldhuhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfchen (15. April 2010)

hierhierhier *meld* auch Enduro/Freeriderin  wenn auch recht frisch.
Bin gern mal an nem WE dabei wenn es weiter weg geht. Immer nur Willingen is mir zu langweilig


----------



## Deleted168745 (17. April 2010)

@elfchen! Huhuu! endlich noch eine "normale" Bikerin joa, wär scho schön wenn mer mal was zammkriegen...

@waldhuhn: da hastes, immer diese Statistiken.....

Ochsenkopf: sag mich wennde ma der Versuchung nachgibst...steht ja vor meiner Türe....

edit: Bozen war siupa. s.Fotoalbum Kohlern und Ritten verschiedene Varianten mit einem Local...und vorallem: [Schadenfreude/on]
Sonnenschein und zweistellige Temperaturen während zuhause alle wieder die Schneeschippe rausgeholt hatten
[Schadenfreude/off]


@KrissiRu: hat ich ganz überlesen...Todesnohe zum "Antesten"?...ja mei hast du Eier sag ich da


----------



## KrissiRu (18. April 2010)

@Kilkenny: Ach, die Downhill-Strecke da find ich eigentlich ganz cool. War letztes WE da und denke, des haut scho hi 
Bei meinem ersten Besuch in Osternohe letztes Jahr, hatt's mich allerdings auch mal in die Ambulanz verschlagen...
Das mit "Todesnohe" ist mir jetzt allerdings neu... 

Kleine "Impression" vom letzten WE: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/616107


----------



## MissGin (22. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

habe den Thread hier eben erst entdeckt. Würde mich auch freuen, mal neue Sachen zu fahren, fahre allerdings noch nicht sooo lange, bzw. bezeichne mich immer noch als Beginnerin.

LG Danni


----------



## KrissiRu (22. April 2010)

Gibt's eigentlich auch Freeride-Mädels in der Nähe von Landshut? Ich ziehe nämlich nächsten Monat da runter und es wäre natürlich schön, wenn ich da nicht so ganz allein auf weiter Flur stehen würde...


----------



## trek 6500 (22. April 2010)

da guck , die frau hicks !!!!


----------



## MissGin (22. April 2010)

@Krissi: was? echt? hab mir das schon gedacht, weil du viel Zeit hast im Moment... ich freu mich für dich!!!!


----------



## KrissiRu (22. April 2010)

Ja, jetzt hat die Fahrerei endlich ein Ende 
Werd aber regelmäßig im Düsseldorfer Lande sein, so daß wir trotzdem noch die eine oder andere Tour hinkriegen sollten


----------



## MissGin (23. April 2010)

Ach, schön! Da freu ich mich. Und für euch natürlich auch - coole Sache. Wir kommen euch natürlich auch seeehr gerne im Sommer besuchen, ne? ;-)))))

Lass uns mal sehen, ob wir nä. Woche mit Julia ne FeierabendRunde hinkriegen. Fahren bei ihr am Krater - nicht direkt an der Rinne, ist schön da. Fänd ich gut!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KrissiRu (23. April 2010)

@MissGin: Ja klar, dann kommt Ihr im Sommer runter und wir fahren nach Bischofsmais 
Nächste Woche bin ich leider in Bayern. Muß mich da um Auto, Wohnung usw. kümmern. Bin dann am Dienstag 04.05. wieder hier. Aber dann GERNE!!!


----------



## Deleted168745 (23. April 2010)

KrissiRu schrieb:


> Nächste Woche bin ich *leider* in Bayern.


tststs..als wenns was schöneres gäb


----------



## KrissiRu (23. April 2010)

Stimmt, kann mich echt nicht beschweren zumal ich bis Ende Mai frei habe


----------



## Deleted168745 (23. April 2010)

poh! Frechheit!

Aber...i wünsch der ner viel Spass


----------



## MissGin (23. April 2010)

@ Krissi: okay, das ist wirklich viiiieeel Freizeit, wie du so schön geschrieben hast ;-) Dann wünsch ich dir eine schöne Woche in Bayern und wir gehen danach die Woche FeierabendRündchen fahren. Bin jetzt Sonntag mit Billie in Willingen


----------



## 124davos.ch (23. April 2010)

Hi Mädels, wir fahren am 24./25. Juli zum Girls-only-Freeriden nach Livigno. Wenn ihr auch kommen mögt - wäre doch toll wenn ausser uns vieren noch mehr dabei sind. Meldet euch einfach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Female (23. April 2010)

124davos.ch schrieb:


> Hi Mädels, wir fahren am 24./25. Juli zum Girls-only-Freeriden nach Livigno. Wenn ihr auch kommen mögt - wäre doch toll wenn ausser uns vieren noch mehr dabei sind. Meldet euch einfach!



Ououou, kannst ein paar mehr Infos geben? Wäre seeeeeeeeeehr interessiert.


----------



## MissGin (23. April 2010)

das hört sich gut an, leider bin ich da schon im Urlaub :-( - aber ohne bike


----------



## 124davos.ch (24. April 2010)

hej female, wir fahren jedes jahr "girls-only" nach livigno. die einen zum ersten mal mit protektoren und grobem bike, andere haben die komplette ausrüstung und sind super unterwegs.
wir treffen uns am samstag um 7.30 in davos in unserem lieblingskaffee und fahren um 8 uhr nach livigno. dort gehts direkt zur bahn um den ganzen tag zu fahren. übernachten werden wir mitten in livigno. damit auch das apres-bike und das feine nachtessen  nicht zu kurz kommt. am sonntag rocken wir dann ein zweites mal die trails von livigno. kosten, versicherung etc gehen komplett zu lasten jeder einzelnen. 
wenn du lust hast kannst du mir gerne ein mail machen: [email protected]

happy trails ;-)


----------



## eisbaerin (24. April 2010)

Hi

Noch Leute aus Köln hier?

Hab mein Specialized, dass ich mir letzten Winter gekauft habe, erst ein paar Mal gefahren, aber noch nicht richtig. Ausserdem machts alleine ja auch keinen Spass.

Momentan baue ich die Fitness wieder auf und fahre in Leverkusen, Köln, Bergisch Gladbach und so.

Also wenn jemand Lust hat.


----------



## Freeriderin (7. Mai 2010)

124davos.ch schrieb:


> hej female, wir fahren jedes jahr "girls-only" nach livigno. die einen zum ersten mal mit protektoren und grobem bike, andere haben die komplette ausrüstung und sind super unterwegs.
> wir treffen uns am samstag um 7.30 in davos in unserem lieblingskaffee und fahren um 8 uhr nach livigno. dort gehts direkt zur bahn um den ganzen tag zu fahren. übernachten werden wir mitten in livigno. damit auch das apres-bike und das feine nachtessen  nicht zu kurz kommt. am sonntag rocken wir dann ein zweites mal die trails von livigno. kosten, versicherung etc gehen komplett zu lasten jeder einzelnen.
> wenn du lust hast kannst du mir gerne ein mail machen: [email protected]
> 
> happy trails ;-)



Hi,

das hört sich sehr gut an, wollte eh Anfang August nach Livigno. Müßte nur eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab München finden.


----------



## Elfchen (7. Mai 2010)

eisbaerin schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Noch Leute aus Köln hier?
> 
> ...



Arbeite in Monheim. Können uns gerne nach der Arbeit mal zum biken Nähe Köln treffen


----------



## Giulia Spider (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo erst mal an alle.
Möchte mich auch gerne mehr in Richtung FR bewegen. Habe dazu ganz frisch mein Bike etwas upgegradet von 120 auf 140mm Federweg und einem entsprechendem FR-Laufradsatz. Nun fehlt nur noch die entsprechende Fahrtechnik. Ein paar leicht verblockte Trsils bin ich schon gefahren, aber über im Weg liegende Baumstämme etc. habe ich mich bislang noch nicht drüber getraut. Wer kennt denn ein paar Fahrtechnikanbieter bei mir (Kasel) in der Nähe. Willingen und Winterberg sind auch nicht allzu weit weg (80-90km). Vielleicht hat ja jemand hier nen guten Tip.

LG Eure Giulia


----------

